# Blow off (dump) valve - yay or nay?



## Millwallmart (Jan 17, 2012)

I 'personally' like the sound of a big WHOOOSH in between gears but am a bit worried about any downsides to performance or reliability.

I know that the GTR has a recirc and wondered that if by fitting and atmospheric I'd incurr any negative consequences?

Thanks,

Mart


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

yay! You only hear them when you back off when car on boost. Gear change are too fast to hear them at any other time. I have the SVM ones and they sound great.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Any real benefit or they just make a funny noise to impress teenage boys? 

:lamer:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

CT17 said:


> Any real benefit or they just make a funny noise to impress teenage boys?
> 
> :lamer:


Lol...I believe they have a stronger spring in them than the OEM parts to keep the boost contained when you up the pressure a bit. The ones I have are not loud and I can drive without them making a sound if I want too. I told SVM that I definitely did not want a Chavtastic sounding setup and they are far from that.


----------



## nikodemus (Sep 27, 2011)

I love the chavtastic whoosh from a dump valve.


----------



## Millwallmart (Jan 17, 2012)

nikodemus said:


> I love the chavtastic whoosh from a dump valve.


Same, I have absolutely no desire to become a grown up! Lol


----------



## lewis-s (Jul 4, 2011)

i have the forge recirculating units and i think they sound fab! you can hear the excess boost recirculating through the air filters if you have the cone types fitted. not too loud, sounds nice. anyway i dont think it can be a bad thing replacing the standard plastic ones, the uprated ones proberbly hold boost better etc. specially if your car is running more power than standard


----------



## Millwallmart (Jan 17, 2012)

lewis-s said:


> i have the forge recirculating units and i think they sound fab! you can hear the excess boost recirculating through the air filters if you have the cone types fitted. not too loud, sounds nice. anyway i dont think it can be a bad thing replacing the standard plastic ones, the uprated ones proberbly hold boost better etc. specially if your car is running more power than standard


No thanks mate, its all about the...WHOOOOOSH!! ;0


----------



## lewis-s (Jul 4, 2011)

haha! yeah it sure is :clap: the only reason i went for the recircs is because i was worried about having any stalling/running issues etc. but as it turns out im still getting a decent woosh! :thumbsup:


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

running full atmospheric on mine .. no issues with stalling etc, runs just like normal with added sound


----------



## lewis-s (Jul 4, 2011)

cool! even better then.  it seems most people running full vent dont seem to be having any problems. so thats the way to go if you want maximum effect! lol :thumbsup:


----------



## H20 MRV (Dec 18, 2011)

Much though i hate to say it......(flame suit on)

A touch boy racer?


----------



## lewis-s (Jul 4, 2011)

its a slippery slope lol. when i bought the car i was totally convinced i would leave it alone. then one by one the mods started coming! now its loud as hell with blow off valves and all sorts! which is the one thing i said i wouldnt do. but im not goin to complain because i love it! :smokin: although the neighbours dont


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

I dont run any BOV, no running issues. I don't think it'd recommended though.


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

H20 MRV said:


> Much though i hate to say it......(flame suit on)
> 
> A touch boy racer?


Have to agree...


----------



## Millwallmart (Jan 17, 2012)

H20 MRV said:


> Much though i hate to say it......(flame suit on)
> 
> A touch boy racer?


er?...yeah? lol


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

We get asked this question a lot and because the GTR has such a well insulated engine bay you will not hear much noise compared to other turbo charged cars like Subarus and Evos regardless of the size of the trumpets..


----------



## nikodemus (Sep 27, 2011)

H20 MRV said:


> Much though i hate to say it......(flame suit on)
> 
> A touch boy racer?


...and the GTR isnt?! I love the GTR but its not a classy car. Its a car for big boy racers. Infact I dont think I can think of a car that is as much of a big boy racers car than a GTR. 
The 911 is less of a boy racers car, the Bentley Continental GT is less and I would even say the ZR1 and 458 are less boy racers cars. Recaro seats, quad exhausts, spoiler, big rims, twin turbo etc are things I normally associate with boy racers. 
Just because you have a GTR doesnt mean you need to drive round car parks like a knob though. Dump valves sound very different to a normal noise you hear on the roads. It gets instant attention and identifies your car as with a turbo or turbos.


----------



## lewis-s (Jul 4, 2011)

nikodemus said:


> ...and the GTR isnt?! I love the GTR but its not a classy car. Its a car for big boy racers. Infact I dont think I can think of a car that is as much of a big boy racers car than a GTR.
> The 911 is less of a boy racers car, the Bentley Continental GT is less and I would even say the ZR1 and 458 are less boy racers cars. Recaro seats, quad exhausts, spoiler, big rims, twin turbo etc are things I normally associate with boy racers.
> Just because you have a GTR doesnt mean you need to drive round car parks like a knob though. Dump valves sound very different to a normal noise you hear on the roads. It gets instant attention and identifies your car as with a turbo or turbos.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Millwallmart (Jan 17, 2012)

nikodemus said:


> ...and the GTR isnt?! I love the GTR but its not a classy car. Its a car for big boy racers. Infact I dont think I can think of a car that is as much of a big boy racers car than a GTR.
> The 911 is less of a boy racers car, the Bentley Continental GT is less and I would even say the ZR1 and 458 are less boy racers cars. Recaro seats, quad exhausts, spoiler, big rims, twin turbo etc are things I normally associate with boy racers.
> Just because you have a GTR doesnt mean you need to drive round car parks like a knob though. Dump valves sound very different to a normal noise you hear on the roads. It gets instant attention and identifies your car as with a turbo or turbos.


Well said that man!

I love my GTR, make no mistake, i really do but its a Street car not a Park Lane Poser. To suggest that a 'Whoosh' noise coming from the car would raise eye brows makes me laugh. 

The thought that some on here find the black wheels, massive spoiler, bonnet scoops, playstation 3 dashboard, and four drainpipes hanging out the back somehow socially acceptable but a bov 'chavtastic' amuses me no end! Pmsl! 

Keep the posts coming!


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Boy racers drive chaved up standard cars. Evo Lancer, Impreza tractor, la la la.....

The GT-R has no shopping trolly version. Consequently blows the boy racers into the weeds. Born on the track, not Tesco's car park.


----------



## Millwallmart (Jan 17, 2012)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Boy racers drive chaved up standard cars. Evo Lancer, Impreza tractor, la la la.....
> 
> The GT-R has no shopping trolly version. Consequently blows the boy racers into the weeds. Born on the track, not Tesco's car park.


Aren't the Evo's, impreza etc just a natural progression through youth on your way to a position in life when you can obtain a car like a GTR? THEY ARE, IMO, great cars in there own right, I loved both my sti and my evo at that time, if I could've afforded a R34 back in 99 I'd have LOVED one?...


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Yay, says I! Go for it!! :thumbsup:


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

SVM 650R GTR Exhaust / BOV Sound Clip - YouTube

quick video of my 650r with gtc downpipes, full milltek and now running gfb tms respons bovs

not the best quality video (and in dumb iphone portrait mode!)


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

I run no dump valve on the Scoob, so hear the so called 'wastegate chatter' sound on lift off. But IMO the GTR is too classy for that sound, so I'm sticking with the stock dump valves when I upgrade the intakes.

Anders


----------



## nikodemus (Sep 27, 2011)

I dont understand what waste gates are. I thought it just made a different noise to dump valves.

Are they around the same prices as dump valves, same function etc?


----------



## Millwallmart (Jan 17, 2012)

I bought Andrew186's Forge BOV's today and have just had them fitted. When driving normally you wouldn't even know they are fitted. Only when backing off from hard acceleration do the whoosh which is perfect.

Thank you very much Andrew, it was an absolute pleasure meeting and dealing with you.

Thanks again mate


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

Millwallmart said:


> I bought Andrew186's Forge BOV's today and have just had them fitted. When driving normally you wouldn't even know they are fitted. Only when backing off from hard acceleration do the whoosh which is perfect.
> 
> Thank you very much Andrew, it was an absolute pleasure meeting and dealing with you.
> 
> Thanks again mate


no problem mate!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

nikodemus said:


> I dont understand what waste gates are. I thought it just made a different noise to dump valves.
> 
> Are they around the same prices as dump valves, same function etc?


The so called 'wastegate chatter' is a myth. When you run without a dump value and lift off, the presurised air from intercooler / throttle bodies can't escape from the removed dump valve, so it goes back through the turbo and it chopped up by the compressor wheel creating a flutter sound.

This is often incorrectly refered to as wastegate chatter. Not sure I'd run without dump valve on GTR if the stock turbos aren't ball bearing.

Anders


----------



## nikodemus (Sep 27, 2011)

Anders_R35 said:


> The so called 'wastegate chatter' is a myth. When you run without a dump value and lift off, the presurised air from intercooler / throttle bodies can't escape from the removed dump valve, so it goes back through the turbo and it chopped up by the compressor wheel creating a flutter sound.
> 
> This is often incorrectly refered to as wastegate chatter. Not sure I'd run without dump valve on GTR if the stock turbos aren't ball bearing.
> 
> Anders


Ah really?! I never knew that. I thought wastegates were something you had to buy additionally as an add-on. So from your description it sounds like something that could do damage to the car, right?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Wastegate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## thunderball (Nov 28, 2011)

> quick video of my 650r with gtc downpipes, full milltek and now running gfb tms respons bovs
> 
> not the best quality video (and in dumb iphone portrait mode!)


Whats your opinion on the GFB BOV's - can you recommend? They look well engineered?


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

thunderball said:


> Whats your opinion on the GFB BOV's - can you recommend? They look well engineered?


quality product :thumbsup: widely used across the pond as well


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

If you watched top gear last weekend the noble had "chatter" that noise in my opinion is awesome sounded just like my escort cosworth the dump valve concept was a fantastic marketing concept because you simply took a device the manufacturer spent a shit load of cash making very quiet and probably made it sound like it did originally, and you could even tag onto it that your engine would be more responsive bla bla bla!

I've had dump valves on my escort rs turbo, both of my escort cossies, my evo and scooby and why because of the noise, I'm not proud to admit it and in all honesty why not ......

Would I have one on my GTR .... No i wouldn't not unless my tuner said if you don't your engine will melt!!!

So to conclude if you want one ****it have one!


----------



## thunderball (Nov 28, 2011)

andrew186 said:


> quality product :thumbsup: widely used across the pond as well


Thanks Andrew - I assume as you have swapped, you find the GFB's better than the Forge units?


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Was thinking of these - GReddy


----------

